# Simple Green. Safe?



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it safe for the fiberglass? Is it safe for the roof? Used a small spot of diluted simple green on some of the black streaks and it worked great! Just wondering what you guys think on the safety.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep! Works great. Been using it for the past 2 years. You can also mix about a cup of bleach and a cup of simple green to 2 gallons of water to clean the awning. I put my brew in a tank sprayer and use a long handled very soft brush.

Rick


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

fspieg said:


> Yep! Works great. Been using it for the past 2 years. You can also mix about a cup of bleach and a cup of simple green to 2 gallons of water to clean the awning. I put my brew in a tank sprayer and use a long handled very soft brush.
> 
> Rick


I never thought of this for awnings but have used the same recipe for removing green mildew off PT pine fences. Now I know what to do w/ the leftovers.
Brad


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The owners manual cautions against using citrus-based products on the roof membrane, but Simple Green, while organic-based, is NOT a citrus-based product. I use it also, diluted with some regular car washing liquid for washing the roof, and use it full strength with a soft brush for the tuff stains.

Also note that Simple Green, when exposed to air, will degrade over time. If you have an 'old batch' that has been sitting for a while, toss it and buy fresh!


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for the replies. I'll be using is to clean everything after this weeks trip.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I use it all the time --

For the awning I mix Simply Green, Clorox, and some warm water -- works great...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Be careful...over time it will take the clear-coat off the fiberglass. Use it only on really dirty surfaces.

Randy


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Be careful...over time it will take the clear-coat off the fiberglass. Use it only on really dirty surfaces.
> 
> Randy


That's good to know. I was unaware Outbacks had clear coat. Is this available as an option? Ours does not.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> The owners manual cautions against using citrus-based products on the roof membrane, but Simple Green, while organic-based, is NOT a citrus-based product. I use it also, diluted with some regular car washing liquid for washing the roof, and use it full strength with a soft brush for the tuff stains.


Well, that rules out camping under an orange tree.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've used it to safely clean everything inside and out for 4 seasons. It works great.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> The owners manual cautions against using citrus-based products on the roof membrane, but Simple Green, while organic-based, is NOT a citrus-based product. I use it also, diluted with some regular car washing liquid for washing the roof, and use it full strength with a soft brush for the tuff stains.


Well, that rules out camping under an orange tree.








[/quote]
Especially those really tough ones in Michigan!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I use it all the time --
> 
> For the awning I mix Simply Green, Clorox, and some warm water -- works great...


We tried a few other Products last year when Spring-Awning-Rollout presented us with a REALLY nasty picture. When NOTHING else worked (including several that were labelled especially for "Tough Stains" on awnings), we poured the Simple Green & Chlorox into some warm water and scrubbed...and scrubbed some more. The result? A B-E-U-T-E-E-E-E-F-U-L, clean, white awning underside without even the shadow of an oak leaf stain !!


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

We used a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on the awning. Worked great... Now it's just as white as new.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I've used it to safely clean everything inside and out for 4 seasons. It works great.


Yup! Just washed and waxed the beast with Simple Green and a long-handled, soft-bristle brush this past weekend, as part of the "de-winterizing and getting her ready for camping" process.

Simple Green is safe for most anything.

My opinion.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone...I just added this my list of things to do.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the info everyone...I just added this my list of things to do.


Ya, me too.....Thanks A LOT... the list is getting really long...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for the info everyone...I just added this my list of things to do.


Ya, me too.....Thanks A LOT... the list is getting really long...








[/quote]

Yea...but a long list of stuff to do to your Outback is a LOT better than a short list of stuff to do at work.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the info everyone...I just added this my list of things to do.


Ya, me too.....Thanks A LOT... the list is getting really long...








[/quote]

Yea...but a long list of stuff to do to your Outback is a LOT better than a short list of stuff to do at work.








[/quote]
Oh Ya!! Your right about that !!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for the info everyone...I just added this my list of things to do.


Ya, me too.....Thanks A LOT... the list is getting really long...








[/quote]

Yea...but a long list of stuff to do to your Outback is a LOT better than a short list of stuff to do at work.








[/quote]
Oh Ya!! Your right about that !!








[/quote]

Unless you are self employed. Then you always want a long lost for the Outback and for work


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Simple Green (undiluted) can dull painted surfaces over time.
I would use it to clean tuff jobs, but would be hesitant to use it all over as a regular wash. There are milder solutions for regular washings.
Moderation is a good thing.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Mr Clean Magic Eraser works great on those black streaks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Mr Clean Magic Eraser works great on those black streaks!


That's great info and should make cleaning in those tight places around the windows & doors much easier (and probably more effective, too)!!! Thanks


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Kind of a funny story here. I worked at an AF base and the AGE shop cleaned their entire floor with simple green. Well, they rinsed their floor with a hose and washed it down the storm drain.

Our bases' water run off is monitored at all times and they took a water sample and thought they had a JP8 leak going into the water runoff. They shut down the whole base, sent us all home.

Then they were able to trace it back to the simple green that got washed down the storm drain.

After this incident the base cut way back on it's use of simple green and even made us change what we used to clean the missiles.

We used simple green to clean missiles. I personally don't like the stuff. It leaves a sticky film and degrades the paint over time. Cleans great though. Also, we didn't rinse after using it. We just used a scouring pad then wiped off with a paper towel. I was shocked to read in the MSDS that you shouldn't have it contact the skin in excessive amounts. I always thought you could drink the stuff for crying out loud. I know you can't but they make it out to be all natural and fine for the enviroment.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> Kind of a funny story here. I worked at an AF base and the AGE shop cleaned their entire floor with simple green. Well, they rinsed their floor with a hose and washed it down the storm drain.
> 
> Our bases' water run off is monitored at all times and they took a water sample and thought they had a JP8 leak going into the water runoff. They shut down the whole base, sent us all home.
> 
> ...


WOW! That's interesting stuff!! The container does warn to use rubber gloves (it sounded more like they want an asbestos suit) and says something about protecting eyes & skin but I guess I figured that was 'status quo'







never considered that it would be harmfull to the environment. We live on a pond and the TT is moored up hill 200yds from the Wetlands line. We don't use alot but haven't ever been aware of the run-off....guess that changes now.








Thanks for that heads up!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> never considered that it would be harmfull to the environment. We live on a pond and the TT is moored up hill 200yds from the Wetlands line.


You havnt noticed the 2-headed geese wandering around there...


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know if it's really harmful to the enviroment. I think the base just had us stop because it shows up on their test as fuel. I'm guessing it just creates a false positive on their test so they had us stop using it just to prevent any further problems with the EPA.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> never considered that it would be harmfull to the environment. We live on a pond and the TT is moored up hill 200yds from the Wetlands line.


You havnt noticed the 2-headed geese wandering around there...








[/quote]
Yeah, and didn't I see this little kitty prowling around your camper?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When I was in Uncle Sam's canoe club. We used concentrated bug juice (navy kool aide). It came in bags that were to be mixed into 10 gallons of water, we would mix it into only one and use it as a degreaser and deck cleaner in the engine room. It even smelled good but you had to wonder what it was doing to our guts!!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Mr Clean Magic Eraser works great on those black streaks!


I bought boxes of these things for both the outside and the inside. Those white cabinets near the floor take a beating sometimes...takes the marks right off!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome. These are some really good cleaning tips. Will have to try the Simple Green and Magic Eraser once the O/B gets out of hibernation.

Wayne


----------

